# Possible to gain a stone or two by summer? (3 / 4 Months)



## A3 Sport

I really want to gain a stone or two by summer, I currently weigh 10.5 stone, and Im 5'10, so Im fairly thin! Ive been working out for around 12 months and havent really gained any weight, but Im trying harder now.

I have a stomach problem at the moment though, so my diet probably isnt perfect. Im just kind of eating when I can, and Im consuming around 70g of protein per day.

Im working out around 3 - 4 times per week doing a mixed workout, and taking 2 creatine caps (1200mg), every workout day (one before, one during).

Is there anything else I should do? Is it possible for me to gain a stone - or maybe 1.5 stone by Summer? If so, how?

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## K1eran

EAT EAT EAT!!


----------



## steve bridgend

I just gained 12lbs in just over a month so it's possible you just gotta eat big I eat around 4000kal a day no junk either


----------



## henleys

rofl. no. not unless u want **** loads of fat


----------



## zelobinksy

Well if you want to gain that much weight, you'll need to EAT a hell of a lot...

If you want to decrease body fat or sustain your bf% you'll need a very clean diet or a lot more cardio added to your regime.

At the end of the day, DIET is before training...fix your diet then focus on training.

Other than that, your goal isn't too unrealistic, 2-3 months 1-2lbs to week gain?


----------



## steve bridgend

My body fat percentage went from 25 to 23 I was 13.3 now 14.1 I'm naturally skinny no bullsh1t body fat was mesured on scales so not very accurate but I can't see any difference in bodyfat can't newbs gain that fast


----------



## MarkFranco

love it when people say training about 3 or 4 times

You either train 3 times a week or 4 times a week... what is your routine? I have a 4 day routine and sometimes cant allways make it to the gym, but when people say oh i train about 3 or 4 days a week makes me think they dont have a set routine... havign a **** routine wont help you in the gains deparments.

Youve been trianing a year and made no progress? So what have you done about it? you chnaged what you been doing? or carried on regardless?


----------



## K1eran

steve bridgend said:


> My body fat percentage went from 25 to 23 I was 13.3 now 14.1 I'm naturally skinny no bullsh1t body fat was mesured on scales so not very accurate but I can't see any difference in bodyfat can't newbs gain that fast


Can you see your abs?


----------



## steve bridgend

No why


----------



## steve bridgend

Don't think I've lost fat but percentage is lower cos I've gained muscle


----------



## shinobi_85

you really need to eat a lot more, double how much u eat and drink. how much do you eat when you dont have stomach problems? is it a temporary thing??? gaining 10-12 kgs of pure new muscle is prety much impossible by natural means as far as i know, if youd have muscle memory on your side its a different matter.

depending on youre age by summer you should be happy with couple of kg of muscle by natural means only, maybe a cycle give you an extra stone though, not sure about those things lol


----------



## engllishboy

Can't believe nobody has picked up on his 70g of protein intake. You may want to up that a bit ( a lot!) if you want to gain. What stomach problem do you currently have that's effecting your eating, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## A3 Sport

Im reading all the replies, and taking them in!



engllishboy said:


> Can't believe nobody has picked up on his 70g of protein intake. You may want to up that a bit ( a lot!) if you want to gain. What stomach problem do you currently have that's effecting your eating, if you don't mind me asking?


Hi mate, yeah well its ongoing really, Ive had it around 12 months. Its either a stomach ulcer or excess acid, Im going for tests at the hospital soon. Im basically just throwing up, and eating plain things, so my eating patterns are a bit up the wall! Even protein shakes dont seem to agree with my stomach, they make me feel a bit sickly and bloated.

Are their any other supplements I could use to help me gain muscle? What would you take?


----------



## MRSTRONG

why dont you go for the lean look this summer get your abs out then get your stomach problem sorted and in the mean time read on how to bulk and to train so the end of summer you then start your bulking by then you should hopefully have your stomach sorted !


----------



## steve bridgend

Checked my weight again today and it's right 196lbs from 184lbs defiantly not fatter


----------



## SteamRod

yes if you take a **** load of gear.

Dont expent a lean stone tho.

actually you are 10st. should be easy enuf.

doing it naturally would render you abit of a tub.


----------



## 2004mark

I'm afraid there is no short cut regarding your diet. To put on weight you will need to consume a certain amount of calories... no supplement will change that fact. If you are having stomach problems then it's obviously not going to be a good idea attempting to increase the food you eat without seeking proper advice from a dietitian.

But to answer your question, yes it would be possible to put on a stone in 3-4 months from newbie status, I have put on 22lbs in 4 months, although I believe muscle memory helped a lot as the gains have slowed down now I am entering new territory.


----------



## Andrew Jacks

A3 sport how old are you mate?


----------



## robc1985

MarkFranco said:


> love it when people say training about 3 or 4 times
> 
> You either train 3 times a week or 4 times a week... what is your routine? I have a 4 day routine and sometimes cant allways make it to the gym, but when people say oh i train about 3 or 4 days a week makes me think they dont have a set routine... havign a **** routine wont help you in the gains deparments.
> 
> Youve been trianing a year and made no progress? So what have you done about it? you chnaged what you been doing? or carried on regardless?


Listen to Mark mate. He talks a lot of sense. Helped me out a lot and pointed me in right direction. If I were you I'd start the mark rippetoe starting strength plan and up kcals to about 4k a day. Whole milk is also your friend. Check up the gomad diet which is 8 pints of milk a day.

I plateud at 11st for a year but I'm not upto 12,4. I'm not mad to think this is all muscle though. Some is obviously fat but it's working well for me. When I get to 13.5 I'll cut.

Deffo recommend it. Your choice though at end of the day mate


----------



## Fatstuff

robc1985 said:


> Listen to Mark mate. He talks a lot of sense. Helped me out a lot and pointed me in right direction. If I were you I'd start the mark rippetoe starting strength plan and up kcals to about 4k a day. Whole milk is also your friend. Check up the gomad diet which is 8 pints of milk a day.
> 
> I plateud at 11st for a year but I'm not upto 12,4. I'm not mad to think this is all muscle though. Some is obviously fat but it's working well for me. When I get to 13.5 I'll cut.
> 
> Deffo recommend it. Your choice though at end of the day mate


Lol the gomad diet- as if it's a specific plan

Gallon of milk a day on top of food, that's all u need to know about it


----------



## MXD

Yeah of fat.

5lb muscle absolute max.


----------



## A3 Sport

Okay thanks fellas, Im reading your replies and taking them in. Im 19 Andrew.

Yeah Ive tried eating a bit more, but I just start feeling ill, and a bit sick, so Ive cut down on the crap Ive been eating a bit more, and started trying to get a bit more protein. Like for instance, now Ive grabbed a yoghurt instead of a chocolate bar or packet of crisps!

If I try and eat a bit more, eat more protein, and start working my legs, would it be possible to see some noticeable differences in the next few months?

:thumb:


----------



## robc1985

fatmanstan! said:


> Lol the gomad diet- as if it's a specific plan
> 
> Gallon of milk a day on top of food, that's all u need to know about it


Not saying it's a specific plan. I was actually trying to say the rippetoe was a plan that is working very well.


----------



## robc1985

MXD said:


> Yeah of fat.
> 
> 5lb muscle absolute max.


I have no doubt about that. Tried lean bulk in past and got nowhere. This is working for me an I'm happy. I have a very quick metabolism and started at 12% bf. Even if I get upto 15 in' not worried. Don't expect everyone to agree with gomad (I'm actually doing half) but some do rate it and get results they want


----------



## NorthernSoul

Definately not unless your on gear. Use this info..a bodybuilder gains 2lbs of muscle mass per month. A Body builder on gear gains x10 of that.


----------



## monkeybiker

You have been training for 12 months without gaining much but now want to make a rapid gain within a few months? You need to be more realistic, it's not going to happen. For most average trainees working out naturally your first year you might gain 10-20lbs after your that your looking at just 5-10lbs a year. Some people might gain faster but it's not common. Also this is 'if' you are training,eating and sleeping right.

Sort your diet out and pick a simple training program and work at it making steady progress.


----------



## Guest

A3 Sport said:


> Im just kind of eating when I can, and Im consuming around *70g of protein per day.*


Theres your problem.


----------



## scouse2010

sorry to hijack the thread

Starting from the 7th of march I plan to gain 10lbs of muscle by august so that's 22 weeks is that possible ?

btw I like a drink every now and then but that would be my only cheat meal,1 heavyish drinking session every 2-3 weeks

eat loads lift heavy and my job allows me to have a lot of rest


----------



## scouse2010

A3 Sport said:


> Like for instance, now Ive grabbed a yoghurt instead of a chocolate bar or packet of crisps!





A3 Sport said:


> Im consuming around 70g of protein per day


and this is why you haven't noticed any gains.


----------



## Guest

If you have stomach problems that lead to throwing up and pain, then I can't imagine eating crisps and chocolate is doing you much good.

To simply echo what everybody else has said, you will not make gains unless you sort your diet out. You will not grow unless you provide your body with the necessary protein, carbs and fat to recover from workouts.

Until you get this sorted, you are wasting your time in the gym.


----------



## Smitch

Even if i could wave a magic wand and make you 15 stone if you don't eat enough food to support it you'll be back to your starting weight in a matter of weeks.

If you want to be big you need to eat big. Chicken, eggs, milk, beef, cheese and if you can't do all that get 3-4 protein shakes a day down your neck as a starting point, that's what you need to get the muscle on you.

Good fats and protein is what you need so eat up!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

I think its possible to gain 1-2st in 3/4 months. 4k Cals a day and alot of squatting deadlifting benching. I've gone from 11'10-12'5 in the last 2 months or so I think its doable! I also havent noticed much more body fat though my jeans have been getting abit tighter round legs/ass but im puttin that down to the heavy back/legs workouts


----------



## kylekzn

its possible. just eat a f**k ton of food and lift. check out this link if you want: http://weightgainproject.com/the-ultimate-guide-to-gain-weight/


----------

